
New Drug for Eczema Is Successful in Two New Trials - salmonet
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/01/health/severe-eczema-atopic-dermatitis-drug.html?_r=0
======
cycomachead
I saw "drug" and "ec..ma" and my mind first jumped to "ECMAScript Drug".

I have no idea what that says about me...

